# Drylining jobs



## dowse1210

Is there much work in germany for this trade pls help would be grateful


----------



## James3214

I am not sure, but drylining is called 'trockenbau' in German and a quick german google (with the .de sufix) has revealed quite a few jobs going...some in Holland. Try googling 'trockenbau' and let us know how you get on!


----------

